# 16 Ways I Blew My Marriage



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

I came across this and thought it was interesting and I would share it..

16 Ways I Blew My Marriage

and part two

The OTHER 15 Ways I Blew My Marriage


----------



## memyselfandi (Jan 10, 2012)

All I have to say after reading these is that I married a great guy as he hasn't blown a single one yet!!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

damn I thought this was going to be about oral sex!


----------

